# name of the nightclub above O'Riordans in Cork and also the name of the street its on



## briancbyrne (29 May 2008)

Folks,

Can anyone tell me the name of the nightclub above O'Riordans in Cork and also the name of the street its on.
thanks
brian


----------



## shoegal (29 May 2008)

*Re: O'Riordans Cork*

Havana Browns on Hanover Street


----------



## Satanta (29 May 2008)

*Re: O'Riordans Cork*



briancbyrne said:


> Can anyone tell me the name of the nightclub above O'Riordans in Cork and also the name of the street its on.
> thanks
> brian


Hey Brian,

The nightclub is [broken link removed] (Havanas). The club can be accessed through the pub below it (at a reduced price I believe), Reardens.

The main door to Reardens is off Washington St., while the main door for Havanas is off Hanover St. (the smaller street that runs parallel to Washington St., it also has Cubans night club on it so ask anyone around Cork and they'll be able to point you to it).


----------



## briancbyrne (29 May 2008)

*Re: O'Riordans Cork*

cheers folks - much appreciated


----------

